# Does anybody make a custom BBS center cap? i.e. reworked in blue...



## PGT_FTW (Apr 11, 2015)

I've found a couple pics of blue BBS center caps....there's some indication these were OEM but that's not clear. Anybody offer these or can modify a normal set? I've looked through BFI and another vendor and nothing in blue.


----------



## therichisgood (Mar 7, 2004)

I would look into what BBS offered overseas. When I lived in Japan I saw all kinds of variants of red, green, carbon fiber..


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Those aren't real, but you can find just about anything you want on ebay, OEM or not.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Check with Patrick @ Spintech.


----------



## PGT_FTW (Apr 11, 2015)

there is hope! thanks...emailed them


----------



## PGT_FTW (Apr 11, 2015)

They don't have anything that will work on four prong center caps (which are what larger size BBS wheels come with). :thumbdown: Back to the search...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

87vr6 said:


> Those aren't real, but you can find just about anything you want on ebay, OEM or not.


+1 

70mm blue/silver, blue/gold & green/gold logo caps are all fakes. 

56mm green/gold logo caps are available through BBS Japan.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

PGT_FTW said:


> They don't have anything that will work on four prong center caps (which are what larger size BBS wheels come with). :thumbdown: Back to the search...


Genuine BBS 70mm, 4-prongs logo caps are available in:

Black/Silver
Polished/Silver
Carbon/Silver
White/Gold (3D Text)
Black/Gold (3D Text)
Red/Gold (3D Text)


----------



## PGT_FTW (Apr 11, 2015)

at this point, as long as its a good looking fake....ok by me. backup plan is vinyl overlays.


----------



## PGT_FTW (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Genuine BBS 70mm, 4-prongs logo caps are available in:
> 
> Black/Silver
> Polished/Silver
> ...


thanks....my CK's came with the carbon caps and they look great. With a blue car, I thought the blue cap might be interesting


----------

